

Dmail Makes Your Gmail Messages Self-Destruct - casparov
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/23/dmail-makes-your-gmail-messages-self-destruct/

======
theophrastus
tl;dr: care-of "dmail" (of "Delicious" bookmarks) you send via a special
browser extension, and if your recipient doesn't also have that extension
rather than your email they get: "This secure message was sent using Dmail. To
view this message, simply click the button below."

That is, your email is kept on their remote server, and they'll delete it off
their server if/when you so request (probably)

